# Question? What are Machitos?



## Becquelee

And how do you cook them? Any and all replies are very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Big Shot

I'm from south Texas originally, and I have had this once.... and only once thank god!! Lets put it this way, if you like Menudo, or anything else with tripe, you might like it, but probably not. I would link a site that has a decent description, but I haven't posted enough yet to be able to link sites. Just google "machito recipe" and click on the link that says something about "Texas Haggis"

Russ


----------



## simplicity

Hi and welcome to DC.  I had to google this as I didn't have a clue. Interesting, but I don't think I want to try them.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Never heard of this, either...we do have plentiful intestinal-looking items in the meat markets here, but all I am familiar with is _menudo_. Lots of little stands sell it on Sunday mornings as a hangover cure - haven't needed or wanted any, however.


----------



## Becquelee

Thank you for your answers....as I'm still at a loss for what they are and or how to cook them...I think, I'll just give them to my cats! lol! They'll eat anything!


----------



## Claire

Once when we were on the road we saw a sign at a restaurant in the southwest that said, "menudo, breakfast of champions!"  Yes, it was near a bar.  No, we didn't stop.


----------



## Becquelee

*Thank you so much*

for all the answers, I saw what they looked like and my cats enjoyed them! As for menudo, well I cook menudo whenever there is a good cold Sunday and so far no complaints from the friends or family, the pot is always empty and it's a big pot, never any leftovers! Whew, that means I know what I'm cooking! lol....
That is about as ethnic as I can get, the rest is just good old American food and some Tex-Mex mixed in.


----------



## bullseye

Glad the cats enjjoyed, Becquelee; I'm not sure I would, if it is indeed some kind of tripe.  The only Machitos I've ever had were cigars.  Those, however, were delicious!


----------



## pmeheran

*Machitos*

Machitos are not haggis.  The components have similarities, but a true haggis has vegetable additions like oatmeal, probably very tasty but again different.

Basicly, a machito is made from large cut portions of various organs, liver, heart, lung, kidney, fat etc.  Cleaned small intestine is wrapped around it, the whole will look like a fat sausage. If this turns you off, don't even bother to try it.

For the strong of stomach, you first parboil it, not too much and then lay it on the grill to crisp. Again the there is a bit of an art to it.  The end result is to have something that is crisp on the outside and fatty on the inside. Oh yes never over direct flame, unless you welcome a huge fire.

I am stuck up here in Colorado and absolutely hate their version of mexican food, just don't tell them.

Pete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## pmeheran

Oh Bullsey, machitos have no tripe in them, tripas refers to the small intestine, which is wrapped around the good stuff.  But don't mind me.  I am just sick of people with wimpy stomachs.


----------

